# Garmin Mapping



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I caught word that navionics is coming out with a chip that will work with the garmin units. I have the ability to get the beta chips in the hands of people before they are released for free to try to get the buzz started. If interested private message me! I have access to quite a few of these chips.


----------

